# Tour de France



## JuanPa (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know if the Tour de France is shown on tv in Bangkok?

I have been trying in vain to look for information on the net about it. I have the True Visions magazine for July but it doesn't seem to have it there.

Thank you all.

Regards,

Juan Pablo


----------



## DavidCNX (Jul 29, 2010)

JuanPa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if the Tour de France is shown on tv in Bangkok?
> 
> ...


Hope you managed to catch some of the tour. Next time you might want to consider viewing it from your computer try searching for cycling torrents.


----------

